# Petco $1 per Gal Tank Sale ...



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Does anyone know when the Petco $1/gal sale will start? If anyone has any info, pls post. Thx.


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

it started, some stores dont advertise but its on the website so they will honor it


----------



## Eric Walker (Aug 22, 2009)

Yep just started here already too. Its running until 
the 21st or the 23rd Here. 

Some joker already bought out all 8 of the 40 breeders at one store and the only 3 at another near me.


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

petco's sale is on 10,20L, and 40's. Petland has a dollar sale on everything.


----------



## Bunsincunsin (Feb 11, 2008)

Like others have said, it started on the 26th (Monday). The petco near me had the 10, 20H, 29, 40 and 55 gallon tanks on sale. I picked up a 29.


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

B-NICE said:


> petco's sale is on 10,20L, and 40's. Petland has a dollar sale on everything.


Petco's sale is on a lot more tanks than just that.. It has all tanks between 10-40 gallon.


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

When I went in sept or oct they only were doing 10,20L, and 40's. Maybe it could of been the time of year on just NYC. Petland has every size aquarium per dollar on sale.


----------



## bobrez (Sep 10, 2011)

B-NICE said:


> When I went in sept or oct they only were doing 10,20L, and 40's. Maybe it could of been the time of year on just NYC. Petland has every size aquarium per dollar on sale.


Every size? What sizes they carry? Thanks.


----------



## wesly2007 (Jul 6, 2007)

I dont see anything on Petlands website about a sale on tanks.


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

They have up to 125G.


----------



## WeeNe858 (Sep 13, 2010)

Petco's sales on tanks vary but this time around its on all tanks between 10g and 55g. The sale is also running until the 21st of next month.

We need to have a main thread that we can bump whenever it goes on sale. I tried bumping a biggest thread we have but I guess it just sunk again.


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Ok cool. Thx everyone. Im gonna head up there tomorrow. (To Petco ... unfortunately the petlands by me have all closed down)


----------



## bobrez (Sep 10, 2011)

I need more tanks  ..... Whens the SALE?


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

bobrez said:


> I need more tanks  ..... Whens the SALE?


They just had it in dec/jan so u prob have a while yet.
Ur best bet is to call and ask!


----------



## fishguyturnedfrog (Apr 5, 2012)

From doing research, I've noticed they typically do it every 6 months so it's December and June.


----------



## suztor (Aug 14, 2011)

It varies by region, I got my tank in January during that sale.

sent from my incredible...mind


----------



## Froggywv (Aug 9, 2010)

Not yet... I just called our local store and she said they usually get word a week or two in advance and haven't heard yet.


----------



## warlock (Jun 7, 2012)

i am hearing the SALE will start SUNDAY>>

do keep your eyes open..


----------



## fishguyturnedfrog (Apr 5, 2012)

Yes, I stopped into Petco this past Saturday and they said "possibly" next sunday. They had gotten their signs but haven't been told when to put them out. They also hadn't gotten their BIG shipment of tanks yet.


----------



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

not having room for another tank sucks....


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

motydesign said:


> not having room for another tank sucks....


There is always room for one more!


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

Not having room _or_ any business buying another tank sucks... 
Ugh. The sale finally starts, and I can't buy any tanks cause I'm moving.  Figures. Just my luck.


----------



## fishgas4 (Jan 23, 2012)

I was just at Petco today and asked. They said maybe next month. Its not going on in Mn as of today.


----------



## JacobP (Feb 21, 2012)

I called the store local to me, Pinellas Park Florida, and they do not currently have the $1 gallon sale.


----------



## warlock (Jun 7, 2012)

not today..

last sunday was LAST DAY of their current AD cycle.. 

there is a dead week before the start of the NEW AD cycle.. 

that would be THIS coming sunday


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 3, 2011)

motydesign said:


> not having room for another tank sucks....


Agreed. I can't get my boyfriend to believe me when I say we NEED a four foot long rack, instead of the three footer we currently have.


----------



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

frogface said:


> There is always room for one more!


if you can find space in my frog rooms for a 29 gal or more ill buy you a tank 




Gnarly said:


> Agreed. I can't get my boyfriend to believe me when I say we NEED a four foot long rack, instead of the three footer we currently have.


hahah... see you did it all wrong , you ask for a 12' rack and settle for a 6'


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

Gnarly said:


> Agreed. I can't get my boyfriend to believe me when I say we NEED a four foot long rack, instead of the three footer we currently have.


I have a 3 and have 5 tanks on it. A 29, 20, 2 10g verts, and a soon to be 10g vert... You need the 4 lol...


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 3, 2011)

motydesign said:


> ... see you did it all wrong , you ask for a 12' rack and settle for a 6'


Haha. Now that is a good plan, I wish I had employed it. I should say I want a baby but would settle for some obligates if we are playing that game. Lol! 



B-NICE said:


> I have a 3 and have 5 tanks on it. A 29, 20, 2 10g verts, and a soon to be 10g vert... You need the 4 lol...


I have six on mine now. But I'll be moving and shuffling around to have three 10 verts and two 20Ls. At this point I feel like I should just get the four foot rack in addition to this one instead of swapping it out


----------



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

another idea you can employ now is an oldie but a goodie " its better to ask for forgiveness than to ask for permission" just add to the 3' and see if he even notices ?


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 3, 2011)

motydesign said:


> another idea you can employ now is an oldie but a goodie " its better to ask for forgiveness than to ask for permission" just add to the 3' and see if he even notices ?


You have a lot of viable tactics.


----------



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

as a female you have more persuasive tactics.... USE THEM


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 3, 2011)

motydesign said:


> as a female you have more persuasive tactics.... USE THEM


Hahahaha


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

For every dollar I spend on frog stuff I spend 1.5 on the ball and chain. When I get in trouble for spending too much on frogs, I just turn around and say how much more was spent on other crap.


----------



## Peter Keane (Jun 11, 2005)

Just went to my local Petco and they have all new fresh stock of rectangle tanks.. last time they did that the next week was $1/gallon days at Petco.. Hmmm, just sayin'!.. 
Peter


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 3, 2011)

Well, luckily, my beau is as into the frogs as I am. Unfortunately, he likes to adhere to such heresy as logic and reason where my plan is to turn our living room into a jungle.


----------



## WeeNe858 (Sep 13, 2010)

Rumors have it for this coming sunday according to the fish forums I frequent. Don't quote me on it though!

I used to work at petco and could confirm or deny. One of the far and few perks of working for them....


----------



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

Gnarly said:


> Well, luckily, my beau is as into the frogs as I am. Unfortunately, he likes to adhere to such heresy as logic and reason where my plan is to turn our living room into a jungle.


Hahaha first it was my living room with 4x40gal verts then added 2x 55gal verts... Then it was refinish the basement into a frog area. Oh then a small 24,24,36 exottera by the bed


----------



## suztor (Aug 14, 2011)

Lol, I felt the need to share this. We were talking imaginary plans to build a house and I was talking we need to have rooms to expand our family down the line and you can have your man cave and this will be the frog room... "FROG ROOM! NOW THEY NEED THEIR OWN ROOM?! " "Well you know built in display tanks and space for raising tads and bugs and such"... Uh huh.... 

Heh, it makes me laugh 

sent from my incredible...mind


----------



## glass frog (Dec 19, 2011)

My local Petco got a ton of tanks in this week so i asked if the sale was starting they said they don't know till it happens but they think it will start Sunday or Monday.


----------



## warlock (Jun 7, 2012)

GET WITH YOUR LOCAL PETSMART!!!

mine told me they would HONOR their competitions sale..

so if a petsmart is closer to you.. ask them once Petco Sale starts!!

if a tank runs out at PETCO.. ask for RAIN CHECK.. it is good for when tank is back in stock.. for sale price EVEN if sale is over..


----------



## jackjack2011 (Jun 20, 2012)

it started but idk if it is still on


----------



## fishguyturnedfrog (Apr 5, 2012)

warlock said:


> GET WITH YOUR LOCAL PETSMART!!!
> 
> mine told me they would HONOR their competitions sale..
> 
> ...


So, should I ask for individual rain checks for 10, 10's, 10, 20's, 5, 29's and 5, 40's? This way, as I need them I can buy them?


----------



## zoozoo (Mar 2, 2012)

local petco also is stocking up on tanks, i see some 40b in my future lol, last i heard on another forum was it would likely be around 4th of july. so keep your eyes open.


----------



## warlock (Jun 7, 2012)

fishguyturnedfrog said:


> So, should I ask for individual rain checks for 10, 10's, 10, 20's, 5, 29's and 5, 40's? This way, as I need them I can buy them?


if they are out  

doesn't hurt to ask 

it helps going to other PETCOS


----------



## fishguyturnedfrog (Apr 5, 2012)

zoozoo said:


> local petco also is stocking up on tanks, i see some 40b in my future lol, last i heard on another forum was it would likely be around 4th of july. so keep your eyes open.


get there early the first day of the sale. the 40's don't last long


----------



## frogster (Jun 15, 2012)

Just found out from my local petco here in northeast pa,starts this Sunday


----------



## kawana (May 22, 2012)

Talked to my local petco today and they said it starts tomorrow(sunday)....


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

Local Petco in Las Cruces New Mexico also confirmed Sunday. I'm not actually in the market for new tanks, but I was in there with my mom getting kitten supplies and asked.


----------



## dtfleming (Dec 27, 2010)

Saw sale ad today, starts tomorrow till July 21


----------



## zach77 (Feb 8, 2012)

10-55 gallon tanks on sale starting today!!


----------



## Khammy87 (Oct 2, 2010)

I asked my local PetCo and they are starting the sale today.. Debating on grabbing a few more tanks!


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

The sale is happening in Oklahoma. Just got a couple 10 gallons for morph out tanks.


----------



## zach77 (Feb 8, 2012)

3 Petco's in Wichita, KS area = only 4 55 gallon tanks. Ugh!!!!


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

Disappointment at the Manhattan KS location. I went in to get two 20-highs for verts and they only had one. A few 40s, one 55, and a butt-ton of 20 longs. Apparently they didn't get in a fresh shipment of tanks before the sale. I'll be going back Wednesday to grab my second 20-high.


----------



## zach77 (Feb 8, 2012)

75% of the tanks in Wichita have been 10g or 20g long with only a few per store of the others. Manager stated that he doubted more would be in before end of ad in 4 WEEKS. What a joke!


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

I left my local one with the only two 40 breeders they had and the only four 20s they had. Also got four 10s just because. Will be going back.


----------



## randfp (May 4, 2006)

Petco at Glendale, CA started the sale last Sunday and will last until July 21.


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Petco in Avon,OH sale lasts until July 26th.

Saw lots of 10s & 20L/20H.

Mgr stated new shipments in every week.


----------



## Assassynation (Dec 14, 2010)

Picked up a 40B and a 29 for $62 here in Alaska


----------



## warlock (Jun 7, 2012)

gamble said:


> petco in avon,oh sale lasts until july 26th.
> 
> Saw lots of 10s & 20l/20h.
> 
> Mgr stated new shipments in every week.


ask for rain checks!


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Yepp, I went back time and again for multiple rain checks of each size tank. That way I could redeem them "as needed" over the next few months.


----------



## warlock (Jun 7, 2012)

pdfcrazy said:


> yepp, i went back time and again for multiple rain checks of each size tank. That way i could redeem them "as needed" over the next few months.


exactly!!!!


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Can i get a raincheck for 20 tanks? Or do i have to go there 20 times?


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

Anyone know when they are doing this again? I know they do it several times a year. I went to the Petco here and the guy said next time they do it they were limiting the sale to tanks under 40g. I told him about the 40 b reeder and he was saying they lost so much money on selling those. I just want to stock up on 10g tanks.


----------



## fishguyturnedfrog (Apr 5, 2012)

From what I've read and researched, it's only twice a year. Around December and August.


----------



## JJuchems (Feb 16, 2004)

JaredJ said:


> Anyone know when they are doing this again? I know they do it several times a year. I went to the Petco here and the guy said next time they do it they were limiting the sale to tanks under 40g. I told him about the 40 b reeder and he was saying they lost so much money on selling those. I just want to stock up on 10g tanks.


I have heard the same. 40breeders are out due to cost, but 55 gallons may stay with store cap of two. They already limited most stores on 40 breeders to 2 in my area but had a pallet 55g.


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Currently going on until the end of April folks.


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

*The OFFICIAL Petco $1 per Gal Tank Sale Thread.*

IT HAS BEGUN ... The 1st Petco sale of 2014.
Runs Dec.26th - Jan 25th.


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Petco $1 per Gal Tank Sale Thread.*



Gamble said:


> IT HAS BEGUN ... The 1st Petco sale of 2014.
> Runs Dec.26th - Jan 25th.


Well, guess that means I have to buy ANOTHER 40 gallon breeder....


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

*Re: The OFFICIAL Petco $1 per Gal Tank Sale Thread.*



FroggyKnight said:


> Well, guess that means I have to buy ANOTHER 40 gallon breeder....


Yep. I'll be buying 2 - 4 55g tanks myself.


----------



## IROCthisZ28 (Sep 2, 2013)

Is there a printed circular or online ad for this? The petland by me said they would match the petco price but only with an ad


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I am always tempted by this sale, but I'll never go back from euro/Sherman vent tanks now. 
Hopefully there are enough 40 breeders to make everyone happy!!


----------



## Trickishleaf (Jun 29, 2012)

It's really easy to convert a 40 breeder into a front opening euro viv. 

It's pretty much like buying a 36"x18"x18" exo, but without the hugggeee freaking black bar down the middle.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

ITS STARTING AGAIN!

Next Petco sale begins 
March 30th - April 12th


----------



## ngeno626 (Nov 14, 2013)

is this nation wide?
or is it by location?


----------



## Mohlerbear (Feb 20, 2014)

ngeno626 said:


> is this nation wide?
> or is it by location?


I think so. It is happening in Texas too.


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

All locations.
I called & verified myself.

I was rather shocked considering the last one just ended in January. 
Something to note tho, they usually do it for a month. 
(This past one was).

The current sale is only 2 weeks long.


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Trickishleaf said:


> It's really easy to convert a 40 breeder into a front opening euro viv.
> 
> It's pretty much like buying a 36"x18"x18" exo, but without the hugggeee freaking black bar down the middle.
> 
> ...


That's an excellent idea that I've never even considered.

Would you mind starting a thread about it?

I'd be interested in reading it & I'm sure others would as well.


----------



## Frog Town (Oct 8, 2013)

Thanks for the heads-up. I was just in there about a week ago and all they told was they didn't know for sure when there was going to be another sale.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

Trickishleaf--I'd really like to see a thread on how you'd convert the 40G as well...and hope I wouldn't miss it...hopefully you could have pictures, etc.--


----------



## Mohlerbear (Feb 20, 2014)

Judy S said:


> Trickishleaf--I'd really like to see a thread on how you'd convert the 40G as well...and hope I wouldn't miss it...hopefully you could have pictures, etc.--


I am buying a 40 and starting that as a conversion as well. Does anyone know if the glass is tempered or can it be drilled?


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Gamble said:


> All locations.
> I called & verified myself.
> 
> I was rather shocked considering the last one just ended in January.
> ...


Maybe it is in response to that 3 day dollar sale petsmart had recently (I got a 40b)


----------



## Trickishleaf (Jun 29, 2012)

Mohlerbear said:


> I am buying a 40 and starting that as a conversion as well. Does anyone know if the glass is tempered or can it be drilled?



The new 40b by Tetra does have a tempered bottom i believe. If you are converting it to front opening, the temper will be on the back technically and you don't neeeed to drill the back.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trickishleaf (Jun 29, 2012)

Judy S said:


> Trickishleaf--I'd really like to see a thread on how you'd convert the 40G as well...and hope I wouldn't miss it...hopefully you could have pictures, etc.--



Hey Judy and Nick! 
I derimmed my 40b and gave it sliding doors. I did a variation of a euro slider. Looking back i would probably do the standard euro slider, as it would have better ventilation than what I did. Mine looks better though.
Here's a teaser pic...
















I'll try to start a thread about construction sometime this week.

You could also leave the rim on there, and i think it would still look great.
My wife just didn't want the rim personally.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Trickishleaf said:


> The new 40b by Tetra does have a tempered bottom i believe. If you are converting it to front opening, the temper will be on the back technically and you don't neeeed to drill the back.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is incorrect Jeff.
The Tetra tanks are fully tempered & cannot be drilled at all.


----------



## punctata (Jan 31, 2011)

Just thought I would post it here as the next gallon sale is on the 30th of this month for a week I believe.


----------



## Kimberly (Mar 13, 2014)

punctata said:


> Just thought I would post it here as the next gallon sale is on the 30th of this month for a week I believe.


is that at all petcos? or just in Mass?


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Gamble said:


> ITS STARTING AGAIN!
> 
> Next Petco sale begins
> March 30th - April 12th


It is 2 weeks.


----------



## Trickishleaf (Jun 29, 2012)

Gamble said:


> This is incorrect Jeff.
> 
> The Tetra tanks are fully tempered & cannot be drilled at all.



Thanks Nick!
I couldnt remember for sure. 

That is really unfortunate. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## punctata (Jan 31, 2011)

Kimberly said:


> is that at all petcos? or just in Mass?


It should be everywhere


----------



## Mohlerbear (Feb 20, 2014)

Trickishleaf said:


> The new 40b by Tetra does have a tempered bottom i believe. If you are converting it to front opening, the temper will be on the back technically and you don't neeeed to drill the back.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Perfect! Thank you. It will be front opening so I would drill through the top, which would normally be the side. Thank you


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Mohlerbear said:


> Perfect! Thank you. It will be front opening so I would drill through the top, which would normally be the side. Thank you


NO ... you cant!
As I've already stated ... the WHOLE tank is tempered glass.


----------



## Mohlerbear (Feb 20, 2014)

Gamble said:


> NO ... you cant!
> As I've already stated ... the WHOLE tank is tempered glass.


oh oops. I thought you said the bottom glass.


----------



## Mohlerbear (Feb 20, 2014)

I back tracked and read what you wrote to Jeff. Sorry


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

Gamble said:


> This is incorrect Jeff.
> The Tetra tanks are fully tempered & cannot be drilled at all.


Are you refering to the 40breeder?

I recently drilled the side and bottom pane of a 29 gallon Tetra. They're not ALL tempered.

Unless they very recently(last 3 months) switched to tempered glass in all their tanks.


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

ZookeeperDoug said:


> Are you refering to the 40breeder?
> 
> I recently drilled the side and bottom pane of a 29 gallon Tetra. They're not ALL tempered.
> 
> Unless they very recently(last 3 months) switched to tempered glass in all their tanks.


I've been told (& read on aquarium forums) that ALL of them were. I do not drill my tanks so I can't say for certain on all sizes.
What I can say for certain is that the 55s I purchased came with a warning sticker inside the tank stating that it was indeed 100% fully tempered ... and not to drill them.


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

Gamble said:


> I've been told (& read on aquarium forums) that ALL of them were. I do not drill my tanks so I can't say for certain on all sizes.
> What I can say for certain is that the 55s I purchased came with a warning sticker inside the tank stating that it was indeed 100% fully tempered ... and not to drill them.


Ok thanks nick.

It's just odd because it contradicts what I know.

I know I drilled a tetra 29g that I just purchased at the last sale. They were out of the aqueons.

I know the bottoms of the 40 breeders are tempered, there is a warning sticker, and all panes on the 55 like you said.

I've sent a request for clarification to tetra on all the sizes in the sale. Sadly Tetras site doesn't have a nice PDF available for all sizes like the Aqueon website does.


----------



## Phyllobates (Dec 12, 2008)

Does anyone know if aqueon is still making tanks? I can't find them anywhere. Even the LFS are selling marineland now...

I miss them.

Chris


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Phyllobates said:


> Does anyone know if aqueon is still making tanks? I can't find them anywhere. Even the LFS are selling marineland now...
> 
> I miss them.
> 
> Chris


Isn't Marineland & Aqueon the same company?


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

I'm sure they are, but I'm having a heck of a time locating an aqueon 20g high.


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

frog dude said:


> I'm sure they are, but I'm having a heck of a time locating an aqueon 20g high.


Did you try Petsmart?


----------



## Bighurt (Jun 18, 2011)

Gamble said:


> Isn't Marineland & Aqueon the same company?


No they are separate entities. Aqueon is owned by Central pet, Marineland is owned by Spectrum.


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

Gamble said:


> Did you Petsmart?


No I have not. I didn't think pets Petsmart carried aqueon, and even if they do I would wait for a discount. There ain't no way I'm paying $40 for that tank.


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

Got a reply back from Tetra.



> Good morning,
> 
> Thank you for your inquiry and we are more than happy to help you with this. The only one that has a tempered bottom panel is the 40 gallon breeder tank and the 55 gallon is completely tempered glass. The 10g, 20g long, 20g high, and 29g have no tempered panels.
> 
> ...


----------



## Phyllobates (Dec 12, 2008)

Nice. Thanks Doug.


----------



## konton (Nov 17, 2010)

I was over at petco today getting a 10 and 20L since the $1 per gallon is going on till April 12. I was expecting Aqueon, but they all were Tetra. I asked the girl at the counter about it. Looks like they switched to Tetra as their supplier a month or so ago.

Jae Le


----------



## InvertaHerp (Mar 4, 2013)

Is this happening right now?


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

Gamble said:


> NO ... you cant!
> As I've already stated ... the WHOLE tank is tempered glass.


resurrecting this thread. Sorry Nick, the 40b Tetra's are not fully tempered either. I just drilled the side of one


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

InvertaHerp said:


> Is this happening right now?


Yes, yes it is.


John


----------



## InvertaHerp (Mar 4, 2013)

FroggyKnight said:


> Yes, yes it is.
> 
> 
> John


Good, this is good.

I have frogs to order and then house in cheaply purchased tanks!


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

It's about time somebody used this thread instead of continuing to make new ones. Lol

From what I hear, this sale is until the end of January.


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

Ends January 24th, I believe. 

Mark


----------



## AquaAurora (Jan 4, 2015)

According to a PetCo employee on another forum its going on until the 24th of January. I actually just picked up a 40g breeder this past weekend for my first vivarium ^^ I've bought all my non seamless aquarium tanks from PETCO on the $ per g sale. Saves a ton of $ that way! And if you don't mine redoing the silicone it can look pretty decent (tetra tanks does horrible jobs with the silicone work.. Just huge blobs smeared on..).


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

AquaAurora said:


> According to a PetCo employee on another forum its going on until the 24th of January. I actually just picked up a 40g breeder this past weekend for my first vivarium ^^ I've bought all my non seamless aquarium tanks from PETCO on the $ per g sale. Saves a ton of $ that way! And if you don't mine redoing the silicone it can look pretty decent (tetra tanks does horrible jobs with the silicone work.. Just huge blobs smeared on..).


when you say tetra does horrible silicone work you're not kidding. I loaded 4 tanks into my blazer and by the time I got home, went inside, cleared floor space and went back out my truck stunk of silicone. Meaning that stuff was still semi fresh! Slap em together and ship them out. but for 40 bucks whose complaining lol


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

Anybody pick up an 18x18x24 Exo-Terra today for $65.00? It was part of my local Petco's "Get to know the crested gecko" Exo-Terra sponsored sales that went on only yesterday and today. I grabbed one. 
They still had the $1 per gallon at my local store but I didn't look to see when it ended.


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

MELLOWROO421 said:


> Anybody pick up an 18x18x24 Exo-Terra today for $65.00? It was part of my local Petco's "Get to know the crested gecko" Exo-Terra sponsored sales that went on only yesterday and today. I grabbed one.
> They still had the $1 per gallon at my local store but I didn't look to see when it ended.


Dang it. I had no idea that exos were on sale since my go to store only stocks 12x12x18 tanks regularly. Oh well, I blew all my cash at the Portland expo anyways.... 

The $1 per gallon sale ends on January 24th. The sale is nationwide and ends on the same date at all locations.

John


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

Nismo95 said:


> when you say tetra does horrible silicone work you're not kidding. I loaded 4 tanks into my blazer and by the time I got home, went inside, cleared floor space and went back out my truck stunk of silicone. Meaning that stuff was still semi fresh! Slap em together and ship them out. but for 40 bucks whose complaining lol


Yeah, the silicone isn't always fully cured and if you sniff the tank, it will reek of the typical vinegar smell. I just tried to build my FrogFace conversion kit from Jae Le (Konton) today and I couldn't get the glass portion to fit because all of that extra silicone was in the way. I have a feeling that I will be spending a good portion of tomorrow scraping away all that gunk....

John


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

just went back today and cleaned our local store out of 40B tanks LOL. I wish Konton would have a 40B kit for his conversion... that thing is slick, make sure you send me some pictures when you have it on and functioning!


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

Nismo95 said:


> just went back today and cleaned our local store out of 40B tanks LOL. I wish Konton would have a 40B kit for his conversion... that thing is slick, make sure you send me some pictures when you have it on and functioning!


Dang, how many 40Bs did you get this time?

Jae's conversion kits look great online, but even better in person! I will probably do a build thread for the FrogFace if I can find the time. If not, you will still get updates via PM 

John


----------



## AquaAurora (Jan 4, 2015)

Nismo95 said:


> when you say tetra does horrible silicone work you're not kidding. I loaded 4 tanks into my blazer and by the time I got home, went inside, cleared floor space and went back out my truck stunk of silicone. Meaning that stuff was still semi fresh! Slap em together and ship them out. but for 40 bucks whose complaining lol


If glass cutters didn't charge so much in my area I'd just get glass cut for each tank and put them together myself (do a glass/euro brace on larger ones) but the $ per a g sale is cheaper sadly. I've not run into ones that still smell of uncured silicone.. I think my store ONLY sells tanks on the special sale so they sit around for months to cure in between getting bought.
Really hate the thick black trim on those tetra tanks too... tempted to try to rip it off but I want the inner lip to use for the lid.. bah!


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

FroggyKnight said:


> Dang, how many 40Bs did you get this time?
> 
> Jae's conversion kits look great online, but even better in person! I will probably do a build thread for the FrogFace if I can find the time. If not, you will still get updates via PM
> 
> John


8 of them! Lol I wish he had the frog face for 40's big time


----------

